# Wood Pellets Horse Bedding & World's Best Litter



## traderfjp (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone used wood pellets, horse bedding or World's Best for litter? If so how did you like it?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Wood Pellets Horse Bedding for Litter*



traderfjp said:


> Has anyone used wood pellets or horse bedding for litter? If so how did you like it?


I use wood pine and I didn't like it, it is very unsanatary as the cat keeps stepping on his/her own waste, it didn't cover the odor either.
Tiger hated the feeling of the pellets on his paws, so he'd shake it and all the pellets were scattered everywhere!
I use Fresh Step clumping litter.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I just don't understand the pellets..........not at all. :lol: How do you clean the litter, without throwing out alot of the good pellets? Maybe I was just using the wrong tools for the job.  :roll: Either way, my kitties didn't care for them, they were hard, and they wouldn't dig into them to use them. I had used Yesterdays News and Feline Pine.


----------



## traderfjp (Apr 19, 2008)

My cat breeder uses horse bedding which is wood pellets. I'll have to pick her brain about it. Right now I'm using the pine pellets for my rabbitt. His poop is hard do I can't judge how well it will do. With urine it hides the smell well and it's easy to scoop out of the box.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you mean wood pellets like you would use for a pellet stove for heat?


----------



## traderfjp (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm using Yesterday's news which is pellets from paper. Wood stove pellets are similar to Pine Pellets and Horse bedding. I use to use scoopable cat litter but I found that it always left sludge at the bottom of the pan and didn't do a great job of keeping the smell down. Also, my Blue Point developed a problem with his sinuses. I wonder if it was some litter that was stuck like plaster to his sinus lining.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I worked at a feedstore, and I used to see wet horse-bedding pellets. They absorb any moisture and become sodden mush. You wouldn't have a single sodden pellet from a bit of moisture: one pellet would soak up moisture, and every pellet touching it would get moisture from that pellet and become mush, and every pellet touching those, and so on. Two pees and your entire box would have to be changed, and your cat would be a MESS. I don't recommend it =\ At least, that's my understanding of pellets.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

TrinityQuiet said:


> You wouldn't have a single sodden pellet from a bit of moisture: one pellet would soak up moisture, and every pellet touching it would get moisture from that pellet and become mush, and every pellet touching those, and so on. Two pees and your entire box would have to be changed, and your cat would be a MESS. I don't recommend it =\ At least, that's my understanding of pellets.


Yeah that's pretty much what happened to Tiger, and he is the only one here.
Clumping litter is much better and way more sanitary!


----------



## traderfjp (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I've been doing lots of research on litters and so far the World's Best Cat Litter seems to be well liked. It's all natureal and seems to get great reviews for odoer control and clumping. Does anyone have any opinions on regualr vs extra strength?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Extra strength is what's recommended for multiple cats, regular is for one single cat. I haven't noticed much of a difference between the two though.. 8O


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Two words ---- CHICKEN FEED ----- We're lovin' it!!!


----------



## traderfjp (Apr 19, 2008)

I read chicked feed is a good replacement for World's Best litter. Have u compared the two? How is at clumping. I want to use it in a litter maid.


----------



## hollypetsit (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to use Yesterday's News, but it became too expensive. I now shred all of my junk mail and newspapers and use that for litter. I change the litter more, but it is worth it. Plus most of the junk I get is made with soy ink and is free.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I hated WB, it's the only time in over 20 years where I could smell litterbox all over the house. Cats weren't fond of it either. They rarely covered, which was part of the problem but not all of it.


----------



## traderfjp (Apr 19, 2008)

The extra strength is suppose to be improved with odor control and better clumping. A lot of people seems to like it. The biggest complaint I've been reading about is tracking.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I've never used WB, so can't compare it to chicken feed. But the CF has the clay-based clumping litters beat, hands down. What I like about it best is that it's not "sticky"; the clumps that touch the box slide right out. (That was the biggest problem I had with the LitterMaid ---- the clumps stuck to the tines, especially ---- and it's why I got rid of the thing. But that was pre-CF.) 

Comparing CF to other litters , what I've found are: 
---- Less tracking
---- MUCH less dust
---- less sticky
---- NO odor (even when they don't cover it)
---- Less expensive than WB (but more than clay)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I use Arm 'n Hammer, and I really like it!  It's a clumping litter. There's no odor and it's 99% dust free. I would never use a "multi-cat litter." There's a terrible odor, and it's just not as good; well, awful is a good description.  

Elsie, I'm trying to think of what CF is.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry, having major hand pain today and trying to type fewer letters! :? 

Figured if World's Best was WB, then chicken feed could be CF...... :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, Elsie.  A nice warm wax bath would help that. I think home kits are available.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I use an "apartment/ small space" clumping litter and it works really good. I thinks it litter maid.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> I hated WB, it's the only time in over 20 years where I could smell litterbox all over the house. Cats weren't fond of it either. They rarely covered, which was part of the problem but not all of it.


WB? What do you use now?
I am tempted to use chicken feed, where do you get it at?
Fresh Step has worked beautifully for me, but if I don't scoop it does smell, I am an avid scooper :wink:


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

traderfjp said:


> I read chicked feed is a good replacement for World's Best litter. Have u compared the two? How is at clumping. I want to use it in a litter maid.


The feed clumps pretty good. Not as good as WB or Swheat. I think (from a little research) that Worlds best and Swheat grains are grown with a higher starch content than normal grain. Usually the first three ingredients in feed is wheat, corn, and soybean. So it has starch but not as much as the other two. But feed clumps good enough for me. And cost a heck of a lot less. I have used the feed in a litter maid and it worked ok. But four cats and a litter maid don't do well together. So I got rid of it. 

Chicken feed is usually found at Feed shops, Farm stores, or any store that deals with livestock. Make sure you buy layer crumbles and nothing thats medicated.

If you want to use a litter maid with a grain litter I would suggest WB or Swheat because feed doesn't clump as quick and needs more material than what the litter box suggests. But if you fill it past the suggested line most of the time the box has problems functioning correctly.

If you either have or are going to buy a litter maid read up on how to modify it so you don't have to spend a ton of money on those waste containers.

Take care


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

So Chicken feed is food given to chickens?? 8O


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

hypertweeky said:


> So Chicken feed is food given to chickens?? 8O


Yes


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh so Ok, And it does work huh? what if Tiger happens to eat it?


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

It's an older thread, but it's information should still be valid.

There was a thread about using Chicken Feed.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

hypertweeky said:


> Oh so Ok, And it does work huh? what if Tiger happens to eat it?


My guess would be nothing. It would be almost like the grains he consumes in his diet. It would just pass through his system. 

It works for me and my four kitties.

Usually you can by small 5lb bags of the chicken feed for a few dollars. So your best bet would be to buy a small bag and take it home and run your own tests to see if it is something that will work for you. Instead of buying a 25 or 50lb bag and finding out its not for you.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Tiger doesn't eat anything with grains though.
I am going to give it a shot, thank you for your help!
Empath thank you for the link, I will read it tomorrow, I gotta hit the hay.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Disclaimer: I am a little old-fashioned. I refuse to use covered litterboxes, self-cleaning boxes, or newfangled clumping clay litters. I also am not concerned about litterbox smells, they are one way I judge overall health. I scoop once or twice a day, based on my belief that even your toilet would start to smell if you only flushed it every day or two.

That said, I switched to WB many years ago when my vet's partner decided that Assumpta had asthma (she doesn't...her persistent coughing was the result of the largest hairball I've ever seen). I like it fine. The fact that it clumps wasn't really why I picked it, I was just trying to cut down dust and clay. IMO, the original formula is much better...the extra-strength seems to me like it smells worse. My husband is the one with "the nose," and he'll only allow the original formula in the house.

My impressions of WB: Clumps okay, lasts a long time, doesn't stick too badly, the cat doesn't seem to mind it. It tracks like crazy, and a lot of people have complained about its odor when wet ("moldy cheese" is what they usually say). I think the smell is no worse than any other sodden grain, though...and it certainly smells no worse than raising chickens.

I hate pellets. So does Assumpta...she refuses to walk on them, and the one time I tried pellets, she tipped the box over trying to stand on the edge to poop. I haven't met many cats who like them. My three working-farm-cat nephews live mostly indoors in the winter, and they all prefer different litters...so they have three litterboxes lined up in the woodshed like kitty outhouses: one with sand, one with a clumping grain litter, and one with wood shavings.


----------



## bigyin007 (Apr 1, 2008)

Def Worlds best cat litter for me, i have two cats and two litter tray, bought it at the end of march and theres still about half a bag left! I looked high and low for a good one and id def recommend it even though it isnt cheap!


----------

